# The Critique Thread (July/August)



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 21, 2010)

Please use this thread to ask  for critique. *Do not start a new  thread.*

The original rules were written up by Poetigress.  Please read the   guidelines before posting. 

 _This is a thread for those who want  critiques of their written work  to post links to particular  stories/poems/whatever on FA, in hopes that  others will offer  constructive criticism.

*In your post, please provide*

    * The title of the work
    * A brief summary/description (so prospective critters know whether   it's something they're interested in, such as a poetry submission,  erotica, sci-fi, or fantasy)
    * Any content advisories (adult language, sexual content, etc.)
* What type of crit you're looking for (just grammar and spelling, or   anything, or any particular questions/concerns you'd like the critter to   address)
    * The link to the work on FA
***You must critique at least two (2) other pieces submitted to  this thread for your work to be be looked at.  Link to both of the  critiques  that you have made.  

*If you do not critique other pieces before submitting your request,   your request will be removed.*

This is not to be needlessly overbearing.  This thread has gone through   several iterations now, and each time a common complaint that has come   up has been that there is little actual productive critique done, and   lots of fruitless requesting for it.  We're hoping establishing a rule   of 'give to get' will spur some effective activity.

If you need help figuring out how to critique effectively, try these   links:

How to   Critique Fiction

How to Cope With Critiquing (from both the critiquer's   and author's perspectives)

It's Not   What You Say, But How You Say It_

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

*Carried Over Requests From Previous Thread*

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/amaru/

Title: Makai (may change it) 
Summary: a cheetah is rescued from a circus in russia, but while in  transit to being set free in south Africa the plane crashes. He's tasked  with leading a young boy, who was on the plane, to the afterlife. When  he's persued by his deceased former ring master, and fellow performing  animal (and old friend, a wolf), it becomes a desperate race across the  wilds of Africa to secure the boys place in the afterlife before it's  stolen. 

Advisories: None, some animal abuse, some violence, but nothing a  teenager can't take xP
Critique Types: anything thanks, it'll all help! But I'd like some on my  dialogue, which I always struggle with, does it work? Sound natural?  Can you tell the characters apart by the dialogue, or is it samey? Etc.

Critiques:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3907056/#cid:30177259
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/felixbandercoot/


----------



## Warnndog (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a critique that I did for Amaru's story. I like it so far but then again I have my own personal bias. Anyway good story I can't wait to read more of it. I might real several chapters before adding input.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4041635/


----------

